# How to bleed MF 35 power steering?



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Guy i work with just bought a MF 35 diesel. It has power steering.

He said he changed the hydraulic fluid and now the power steering doesnt want to work.

How do you bleed this system and Im assuming it runs off the hydraulic system?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy GFC Firefighter. 

The MF 35 is an old tractor 1960-65. Should have a dedicated PS pump with attached reservoir.

With the old conventional PS systems with dedicated PS pump, you fill the reservoir, turn full right, refill the reservoir, turn full left, refill the reservoir, and you're done. Very simple.

It's important to keep the reservoir full, so you don't re-admit air into the system.

If it doesn't want to turn, jack up the front axle to ease the turning process.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

So it takes regular ps fluid or atf?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Depends what's currently in that PS system. Did your friend drain the PS system and put new fluid in it? I personally use ATF, but it's not a good practice to mix fluids.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Not sure. I told him. Thanks man!


----------

